# Churches urged to back evolution - BBC



## jfschultz (Feb 20, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4731360.stm

The more I read of this the more it looks like the "church" vs Galileo with the scientists sitting in the "church's" seat!


----------

